# Laguna Madre tide charts



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Derek Radtke said:


> What’s up everyone. I’m trying to figure out what tide chart best reflects water movement on the Upper Laguna Madre. I’ve been using Caldwell Pier station as a reference but that’s in Port Aransas which is about 20-45 miles from my preferred fishing areas. Is there any way to figure out when the Laguna would see the High tide and low tide? Hopefully this question makes sense because I’m having a hard time planning on what areas of the Laguna will be holding the fish dude to tidal movement. Thank you!


Derek, you have set yourself a difficult task. Wind speed and direction easily overcome any tidal influence. More so the further you are from the passes. A baseline of 15 mph SE wind, and then a few days spent watching depth at your favorite spot may give some correlations on big tide days.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Seymour is correct. The Laguna is considered non-tidal. The below link will give you current and predicted water levels as well as other useful data. There are tide stations throughout the laguna as shown here. 

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/map/index.shtml?region=Texas


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

As stated, wind driven tide overrides actual lunar cycles down there due to lack of passes to the gulf.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Derek Radtke said:


> Thanks for the input


Derek, another strategy to consider is picking a general area you like, finding a water depth you like, no matter any tidal influence, and being there for the major or minor.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Derek Radtke - I do a few things...

I check the predicted tides, then also look at the current tide. I also check offshore conditions, wind and pressure to make an educated guess on what will result. The improved Tides & Current site is pretty slick and is mobile-friendly (this is a link to the Port Aransas station):

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/waterlevels.html?id=8775237&timezone=LST

I have numerous stations book marked and I pull them up right when I wake up to see the conditions. Some stations have pressure, wind and water temp. There are areas I run that barely have any tidal influence, so I've learned over the years to check the water levels on certain stations to gauge where I will be going.

More importantly, fish like water movement and tides are not the only thing that causes it. Wind and changes in pressure can affect it to.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

coconutgroves said:


> @Derek Radtke - I do a few things...
> 
> I check the predicted tides, then also look at the current tide. I also check offshore conditions, wind and pressure to make an educated guess on what will result. The improved Tides & Current site is pretty slick and is mobile-friendly (this is a link to the Port Aransas station):
> 
> ...


For the LLM, “tides4fishing”. If you spend the time you can find correlations between tides at jetties and water levels at various spots in the bay. Standardizing to 29.92 and 15 mph SE wind, and adjusting your estimates as these parameters fluctuate will put you in the ballpark


----------

